# head full of snot



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Are salty if you felt like a donut then you should had one. Good to hear your in fine form for the comp too.
As for the man flu drink a bottle of rum and that will cure it.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Giving us the heads up you gonna struggle old boy but hey we'll give you a hand you Amy need all the help you can get ,ill bring some Kleenex for the glazed donut .


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Salti. Flu is no good. I went through I think four of them one after each other on the lead up to Paindane. It seriously stuffs you around. All I can say is
A) watch where you are with your ability. It will eventually swing your way
B) the Profisha is waiting

And then, life is your oyster.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Occulator said:


> You should try it when recovering from a big night out with the proverbial hangover from hell. :lol: You need to harden up snot man. ;-)


Just curious --- have you fished without a hangover??


----------

